# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash for Congress TV ad #1!

## biles1234

YouTube - Justin Amash for Congress TV ad #1

----------


## MRoCkEd

Just came here to post this. 
Simple, to the point. Grassroots.

----------


## biles1234

Currently airing in the Grand Rapids market (#41 nationwide, I believe) on several networks, including FOX News, ESPN, and others

----------


## MRoCkEd

How do Club4Growth expenditures work?
Can they give directly to the candidate, or do they run their own ads?

----------


## biles1234

I believe Club for Growth runs their own ads.
Some examples:
YouTube - Gov. Charlie Crist and the Stimulus

YouTube - Tired of Choosing Between Two Liberals for Congress?

----------


## Gage

So THAT's how you pronounce his last name!

----------


## Nathan Hale

Nice ad.  It could use a little more racial diversity, especially in light of recent criticisms, but overall it's a nice ad.

----------


## biles1234

Haha, yes. I figured, based on people here in Michigan that I have spoken to that most peeps on the forums would pronounce the name as "AY-MASH" or "AMISH" instead of "UH-MOSH"

----------


## Gage

Yeah, I always thought it was like Ay-mosh.

----------


## Jordan

> Haha, yes. I figured, based on people here in Michigan that I have spoken to that most peeps on the forums would pronounce the name as *"AY-MASH"* or "AMISH" instead of "UH-MOSH"


Still going to be an AY-MASH Smash in a few weeks.

----------


## Michigan11

2 weeks to go... PeaCock is definitely going to be scared, maybe we need a thread on his opponent?

----------


## biles1234

Feel free to start a thread on Steve "the plagiarizer" Heacock.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=us
http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapi...ate_steve.html

However, moderate Bill Hardiman, should also have a strong finish; Hardiman is very respected in Kentwood (a large suburb), where he was former mayor. As a former vet, Hardiman should also poll well among some social conservatives and veterans.

----------


## brenden.b

Man...I am getting anxious for this primary to be over...

----------


## CurranH

I've been talking about this race so much that friends are getting annoyed.  One even came up with this: ()
Hardiman + Heacock = Hard-cock

Anyway . . . Go, Justin!

----------

